# Recommended Width, Height, Reso



## Mojoheart

Whats the recommended width, height and resolution for creating a webpage???

I'm very new to creating webpages. I am using Adobe Fireworks.

I already have sketched a handmade design on paper. But before working on Firework knowing what recommend width, height and resolution is needed. Thank you all for your wisdom and help.


----------



## Fjandr

It depends on what audience you're targeting. If you're designing for desktops, you probably don't want to exceed 1024 pixels in width. If you're considering netbooks, that shrinks a great deal.

If you're considering mobile devices, you'll probably want to use targeted CSS files in order to make the site functional for the wide disparity between screen sizes.

Height isn't an issue unless you are intending your entire site to be viewable without scrolling. Unless you have a very specific reason for doing so, the design considerations for this probably aren't worth your time.


----------



## Mojoheart

Fjandr said:


> It depends on what audience you're targeting. If you're designing for desktops, you probably don't want to exceed 1024 pixels in width. If you're considering netbooks, that shrinks a great deal.
> 
> If you're considering mobile devices, you'll probably want to use targeted CSS files in order to make the site functional for the wide disparity between screen sizes.
> 
> Height isn't an issue unless you are intending your entire site to be viewable without scrolling. Unless you have a very specific reason for doing so, the design considerations for this probably aren't worth your time.


I am designing a dating webpage. Something similar to this webpage. 

Dating for single og gratis kontaktannonser på Møteplassen.com

Another example could be facebook.com

So width and height is then recommended??


----------



## Fjandr

There would be no maximum height. I'd suggest staying under 1024 pixels for the width. Note that each browser takes up a certain number of pixels for the left and right window frames, so the actual usable space will be slightly less than 1024.


----------



## Redeye3323

I usually go for 900/1000px width myself


----------



## Mojoheart

Redeye3323 said:


> I usually go for 900/1000px width myself


Thanks


----------



## xmarkx

On the other hand I use MIN 800px and MAX 1100px. If you go for example 1400px laptops have a problem! Less than 800px is pathetic  So...depending on the site i would choose in that borders. Actually you have to think if you wouldhave a sidebar or not. The basic stucture of your webpage. Sidebar may increase by 300 pixels your total width.


----------

